# new loft question



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm putting together a small loft for my birds . Whats a good color to paint it ? When free flying birds do certain colors stand out better than others to help a pigeon locate their home . Just curious .

Thanks , Bob


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well no. Paint it white on the inside and the same color as your house on the out side. This helps for it all to blend in.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> Well no. Paint it white on the inside and the same color as your house on the out side. This helps for it all to blend in.


Agreed...........if you live out in the country and don't have close neighbors, then paint it purple if you want to. If you DO have neighbors, do try to match the house as much as possible and don't make it stand out and be an "eyesore" for anyone who might want to have something to say about it.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Mark the roof with a BIG WHITE CROSS that the birds can see while in the air!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I used some off white to grey paint on the inside of my loft. Blends in great with pigeon dust and left over poop residue. I like it much better than what I have white in my loft. When I clean it it looks new again. You can still see if poop is healthy. I would go to Lowes or Home Depot and find some mistakes. I bought 5 gallons for $15. I am still on the top half and have painted most of my interior. I do agree to match the house. If you want to paint something the birds can see, put it on the landing board or the roof. 

Randy


----------

